# Employer Letter for UK spouse visa, sample



## Jaav (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have a question, this Friday I will going to apply for spouse UK visa. My employer gave me this letter yesterday, I just want you guys check it before so i can submit...

Many thanks for any advice

----
Thank you for coming and see me today about seeking confirmation of your employment to support your immigration application.

I am able to confirm as follows:

1) Your are employed by *** as Assistant Manager and receive a gross annual salary of £18,720 per annum.
2) Your employment with *** commenced on *** and you been promoted to Assistant Manager role in April 2014.
3) Your employment is full time and permanent.
4) You are paid weekly in cash.
5) You work 40 hours per week and paid £9.00 per hour.
6) Your pay per week is £360.00 before tax.

I can confirm you are very professional, honest and hard working member of our team. I hope that this information help you with your application.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks good... it ticks all the boxes, so to speak.

One thing though... do you deposit your £££ into the bank and if so, do you have pay slips and bank statements to prove this? As you're paid in cash (as opposed to your employer paying into your account), it's important to show that the weekly sums that you are given are deposited into the bank (even if it's taken out again right away)... the best way to prove this is reflected in both the pay slips and corresponding bank statements showing the deposit(s).


Good luck to you!


----------



## Jaav (Jul 3, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Looks good... it ticks all the boxes, so to speak.
> 
> One thing though... do you deposit your £££ into the bank and if so, do you have pay slips and bank statements to prove this? As you're paid in cash (as opposed to your employer paying into your account), it's important to show that the weekly sums that you are given are deposited into the bank (even if it's taken out again right away)... the best way to prove this is reflected in both the pay slips and corresponding bank statements showing the deposit(s).
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Westcoast canadian girl, 
Honestly I deposit straightaway the net amount shown on the payslip with the reference "WAGES".

To make things easier I keep Bank's paying book and Excel spreadsheet showing the followings: (DATE OF CASH PAYMENT|*AMOUNT ON WAGE SLIP (NET PAY)| DATE OF BANK DEPOSIT| AMOUNT DEPOSITED.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds good... you'll just need to submit your wage slips and bank statements (if you don't get them mailed to you, inquire with the bank about having them either print them for you) and you're good to go in regards to proving the income requirement. You don't need to submit your deposit book or the spreadsheet... just the wage slips and your bank statements.


----------



## Jaav (Jul 3, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sounds good... you'll just need to submit your wage slips and bank statements (if you don't get them mailed to you, inquire with the bank about having them either print them for you) and you're good to go in regards to proving the income requirement. You don't need to submit your deposit book or the spreadsheet... just the wage slips and your bank statements.


Thanks alot Westcoast canadian girl for you valuable feedback, and i got another question, My employer has always issued payslips in a PDF format via email.


I have asked my employer to write a letter to state that they are genuine payslips and he gave me the following letter, if you don't mind can you check it before so i can submit...


Many thanks for any advice.

-------

Dear ***


YOUR PAYSLIPS WITH ***.


Thank you for coming and see me today about your payslips. I understand that for your immigration application you require me to confirm that your payslips are authentic.

I am able to confirm that wage slips are prepared by our accountant Mr. ***** and they are authentic.

I hope that this information help you with your application. If I can be of any further assistance, or provide you with any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

That should be fine, given that the pay rate that your pay slips match the rate specified in the letter that your employer wrote.

It's more important that the monies paid in from your wages that are shown on the bank statements match the pay slips and that the statements themselves have either been mailed to you by the bank (my husband and I receive mailed-out statements from our bank as well as access to online copies) or generated from home and stamped by the bank as being authentic (i.e. you don't get mailed statements but have printed out your online statements and have taken them to the bank for them to stamp as being authentic)... you _*do not*_ need to have statements that have been mailed to you from the bank stamped as authentic... just the ones that you print out at home.

ETA: just a word of warning about having your printed-out-at-home statements stamped... it would appear that NatWest is quite uncooperative in regards to stamping print-outs and there is no law requiring them to stamp them for you if they say that it's not their policy to stamp them. Some branches will do it whilst others flat out refuse to. If you need to get your statements stamped, you may want to check with your local bank branch to see where they stand in regards to this, and if they won't stamp them, it would be a good idea to order a copy of the statements you need and have them mailed to you, keeping in mind that there may be a charge for this and it will take a few days for the request to go through and the statements to be prepared and posted to you.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

while on bank statements and payslips, do you need to provide your cheque book as well?


----------



## Jaav (Jul 3, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That should be fine, given that the pay rate that your pay slips match the rate specified in the letter that your employer wrote.
> 
> It's more important that the monies paid in from your wages that are shown on the bank statements match the pay slips and that the statements themselves have either been mailed to you by the bank (my husband and I receive mailed-out statements from our bank as well as access to online copies) or generated from home and stamped by the bank as being authentic (i.e. you don't get mailed statements but have printed out your online statements and have taken them to the bank for them to stamp as being authentic)... you _*do not*_ need to have statements that have been mailed to you from the bank stamped as authentic... just the ones that you print out at home.
> 
> ETA: just a word of warning about having your printed-out-at-home statements stamped... it would appear that NatWest is quite uncooperative in regards to stamping print-outs and there is no law requiring them to stamp them for you if they say that it's not their policy to stamp them. Some branches will do it whilst others flat out refuse to. If you need to get your statements stamped, you may want to check with your local bank branch to see where they stand in regards to this, and if they won't stamp them, it would be a good idea to order a copy of the statements you need and have them mailed to you, keeping in mind that there may be a charge for this and it will take a few days for the request to go through and the statements to be prepared and posted to you.


Thank you Westcoast Canadian girl,

I just went to my bank today and they printed my last 6 months statements. The lady also stamped and signed on every page of the statement stating that documents are authentic. I have also requested a bank confirmation letter but she refused to give.

Do you think this will be enough?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaav said:


> Thank you Westcoast Canadian girl,
> 
> I just went to my bank today and they printed my last 6 months statements. The lady also stamped and signed on every page of the statement stating that documents are authentic. I have also requested a bank confirmation letter but she refused to give.
> 
> Do you think this will be enough?


Yes. If bank statements aren't original they should either be stamped on every page or accompanied by a letter verifying authenticity.


----------



## Jaav (Jul 3, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Yes. If bank statements aren't original they should either be stamped on every page or accompanied by a letter verifying authenticity.


Thank you Nyclon for your quick response. I really appreciate your
time.


----------

